# 4 way split track contents



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

Does anybody know what track pieces come in the 4 way split set by tomy?
I tried ebay but the boxes were sealed and they did not know. Thanks


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

As is so often the case, the answer can be found on Greg Braun's site, www.hoslotcarracing.com. Click Layouts and you'll see the contents listed just below the contents for the Super International set.


----------

